# Filter to eliminate RF interference due to electronic ballasts



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,

I wanted to inquire if there are products to eliminate RF interference caused due to electronic ballasts in fluorescent lighting applications. 

A product that I came across, but now it is discontinued is Leviton 6284 Multi-phase blocking coupler that could be installed between the electrical service panel and the incoming neutral wire to block any RF interference/noise. The problems was that this filter had a maximum capacity of 200A, which is not sufficient in our application. The size of house panel in our apartment building is much higher. 

Another alternative is trying to source a product that could be installed between the breaker feeding the lighting fixtures and the lighting fixtures themselves to filter out noise. I am not aware of any such product that could be installed on a 15A/20A breaker they may help eliminate this RF interference due to the electronic ballasts.

I would appreciate your help if you could share your experience/comments regarding the above issue.

Regards,

Tapan.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

.....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What kind of electrical problems are you having from the lighting?


----------



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

The electronic ballasts in T8 lighting fixtures are creating RF interference in radio channels (AM and FM). So I'm try to find a source suitable RF filters for the application.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you truly believe that's the cause of the problems, talk to these folks.

http://www.schaffnerusa.com/en/products/emcemi.html


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> What kind of electrical problems are you having from the lighting?


I have the same problem in my garage with t-8 electronic ballasts and my Tv signal (antenna). Did not have the problem until we had to use the digital converter boxes. Problem on the lowest channel (5) which I don't watch much anyway. I can watch it with the lights off though.


----------

